# Birmingham 17th September - Suggestions?



## TitanSound (Aug 18, 2011)

Going to Gamefest at the NEC with a chum during the day, want to go out for some food and a few drinks afterwards.

Suggestions please!


----------



## aqua (Aug 18, 2011)

you on the train? how long you around for? what type of food?


----------



## aqua (Aug 18, 2011)

what drink do you like?


----------



## TitanSound (Aug 18, 2011)

Not fussed about food but do like a good curry. And I've heard Brum has a few good curry houses.

On the train yes so can drink and not worry about getting home. I'm a beer drinker so nothing exotic..hehe..just some good pubs/bars with decent music would be appreciated


----------



## aqua (Aug 18, 2011)

right, decent curry places tend not to be in town tbh, the good stuff tends to be in south brum but I'm sure someone will correct that if I'm wrong 

if you're a beer drinker you want:

The Wellington - brilliant real ale pub, bring a spare liver  
The Victoria - a lovely boozer run by a lovely bloke (which also does good food, we know the guys who run soul food)
The Anchor - down in Digbeth so a bit of a walk but very lovely
Rose Villa Tavern - in the Jewellery Quarter so another trek but also lovely

if you're at something all day at the NEC and want good beer I'd stick to the Wellington and the Vic. Both great pubs with good beer. The Welly you can take your own food in (they provide cutlery and plates etc) but the Vic does good food too.

In terms of food other than at the Vic, Bodega - owned by the bloke who owns the Vic, which is in the town centre, gets good reviews - we've not been yet though


----------



## aqua (Aug 18, 2011)

The Welly http://www.thewellingtonrealale.co.uk/
The Vic http://www.thevictoriabirmingham.co.uk/
The Anchor http://www.anchorinndigbeth.co.uk/
The Rose Villa Tavern http://www.therosevillatavern.co.uk/


----------



## aqua (Aug 18, 2011)

you can see what beer is on at the welly on the web  http://www.thewellingtonrealale.co.uk/pages/beerboard.php


----------



## dirtyfruit (Aug 18, 2011)

Isn't the NEC miles away from Brum?


----------



## aqua (Aug 18, 2011)

yep


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 18, 2011)

dirtyfruit said:


> Isn't the NEC miles away from Brum?


Just a short train ride


----------



## StraightOuttaQ (Aug 18, 2011)

10-15 mins on the intercity to London, one stop. about 20-25 mins on the local. 90mins on the 900 bus. Take the train sir....

And as for what to do, city centre is best. stay away from broad St - its a meat market soundtracked by the latest MoS cd.


----------



## TitanSound (Aug 19, 2011)

Yes, we shall be getting the train into the city centre! Broad St = meat market you say? Interesting........

Thanks for the suggestions all, much appreciated.


----------



## killer b (Aug 19, 2011)

the wellington is great, possibly too much choice. also the bloke/bird ratio is 10/1 on a good day if that's something that matters to you... go through the alley at the back and there's a massive old converted bank which is now a fullers pub. nice during the day, but i suspect it'll be rank at night.

the old contemptibles was pretty good, and i enjoyed a few (pricey) pints in the hotel du vin bar.


----------



## Blagsta (Aug 19, 2011)

Wagon & Horses on Adderley St in Digbeth for punk gigs, reggae DJs and underground dance music.


----------



## Blagsta (Aug 19, 2011)

PST Club in Digbeth also for reggae and underground dance music.


----------



## baldrick (Aug 19, 2011)

killer b said:


> the wellington is great, possibly too much choice. also the bloke/bird ratio is 10/1 on a good day if that's something that matters to you... go through the alley at the back and there's a massive old converted bank which is now a fullers pub. nice during the day, but i suspect it'll be rank at night.
> 
> the old contemptibles was pretty good, and i enjoyed a few (pricey) pints in the hotel du vin bar.


the old joint stock (the fullers pub) should be alright on a saturday night, friday is when all the idiots are there.  service is slow as fuck though.  pub du vin is ace, haven't been there in ages.

unless you've got a hankering for real ale I would head to the Arcadian/Chinatown/Hurst St for your food/drink needs.

otherwise if you like caribbean food, the deep on bristol street is pretty good.  actually there's a few caribbean places that have sprung up around there, but that one's been there the longest.  the rum punch is lethal.  the curry places are a taxi ride out of the city, unless you want to go upmarket, in which case you'll need to book.


----------



## Addy (Aug 19, 2011)

Bristol Street for a good curry / balti


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Aug 26, 2011)

Blagsta said:


> PST Club in Digbeth also for reggae and underground dance music.



What other clubs are worth going to in Brum - and I don't mean on Broad St. Is Digbeth any good these days?


----------



## Blagsta (Aug 26, 2011)

No idea, I don't go out very often!


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 26, 2011)

Smokeandsteam said:


> What other clubs are worth going to in Brum - and I don't mean on Broad St. Is Digbeth any good these days?


Kinda depends on what you want...


----------



## killer b (Aug 26, 2011)

that place on the corner near the custard factory (the rainbow?) was pretty good i thought.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Aug 26, 2011)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Kinda depends on what you want...



House/techno but not Gatecrasher/Moneypenny's.

Thanks for the replies everyone!


----------



## dirtyfruit (Aug 26, 2011)

Blagsta said:


> PST Club in Digbeth also for reggae and underground dance music.



Shit. Chris Lib tonight!


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Aug 26, 2011)

dirtyfruit said:


> Shit. Chris Lib tonight!


Aye, I saw that


----------

